# Here is my website



## texasartgirl (Jan 19, 2005)

www.texasartgirl.com


----------



## aggiezach (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice site yo! THe layout is nice and simple, which is SO important. Very nice images in the gallery as well, I especially like your black and white photos (but then again, I'm a bit partial)

Zach


----------

